# Got a sneak peak from Jaimie of the rescue...



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

"Wiggles" is ADORABLE! I got a sneak preview from the cell phone cam! :wub: She is emailing me the pic so I can post it here for you! Give me a few minutes!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

She was sitting in Jaimie's lap... Jaimie says she's a sweetie..loves to kiss! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just darling :wub: - I would have snapped her up too . Sarah


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks so sweet!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, there's the little sweet Punkin. :wub: She's adorable.


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

Tooo Cute...Good luck with her Jamie.. :chili: :aktion033: 
Send more photos of the Group when you
get home.......
:wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwww, she has one of those sweet little faces you just want to get up and personal with. Too cute and thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She's so cute!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Can't wait to see more pic's soon!!! I'm partial to Pickles!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is so cute! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: look at that baby face :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think Wiggles is darling, she had those big eyes...........I can't wait for more pics!!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just precious :wub: - does she have a name yet??? Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW SWEET IS THAT BABY GIRL :wub: 

ARE WE GOING TO THINK OF P NAMES.?
PRECIOUS :tender:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How exciting to give a baby a new loving home - Wiggles/Piggles is going to be so happy now especially with the "Clan" ... I'm dying for the Xmas pictures now ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

She was saying she didn't quite look like a Wiggles..but she wasn't sure what they were going to call her. :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 13 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604715


> How exciting to give a baby a new loving home - Wiggles/Piggles is going to be so happy now especially with the "Clan" ... I'm dying for the Xmas pictures now ...[/B]



Ya know...there is that saying... "Christmas in July"..... :innocent:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She is darling! :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got an update...they are just about home! :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How exciting! I can't wait to hear how it goes meeting up with the others....


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

What a sweet little baby! Wiggles definitely doesn't fit that adorable face. Was it ever decided on "P" names or was "C" the final vote?

Angela


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG!!! ADORABLE!! A beautiful little girl to hug and hold!!! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

SOOOO ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Wiggles is one lucky pup!! She's adorable!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutie pie!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

what a beautiful face!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious face!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

How about the name "Precious"? She is so cute and so lucky to have a new loving mommy who can give her the best care.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... :wub: :wub:


----------

